# Update on Lycosa tarantula slings



## ErikWestblom (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey guys, just wanted to give you an update on my Lycosa tarantula 

Unfortunately, most slings died when I was away for a few days, and I have to admit I didn't really feed them enough. Well well, two survived, and one was sold. This is the last one I got, and it's getting bigger 

Picture from almost 3 months ago: 







And now it looks like this:













And two videos:

[YOUTUBE]l9Vww1nzxVI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]dIIT3cXm3gE[/YOUTUBE]

Got a few more videos on my Youtube site, go check them out  (link is in my signature)


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice, these are awesome spiders:clap:


----------



## codykrr (Jun 14, 2009)

not to be rude at alll...but these are not tarantulas.....there tue spiders


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Jun 14, 2009)

Err, _Lycosa tarentula_ is its scientific name, no one said it was a mygalomorph. 
Anyways, Erik can i ask you where did u get that _Hippasa _sp.?


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 14, 2009)

Ofc u can Hawk  See info in PM.

Cody, Lycosa tarantula is one of the biggest wolf spiders in Europe


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 14, 2009)

*Cool*

Wow, I thought it was a gigantic wolf spider when I saw the picture. I had to take a double take at the title. 

 Cute little thing - isn't nature grand? Oh BTW, you have a new YT subscriber.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 15, 2009)

wow, VERY nice. :}


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 15, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Wow, I thought it was a gigantic wolf spider when I saw the picture. I had to take a double take at the title.
> 
> Cute little thing - isn't nature grand? Oh BTW, you have a new YT subscriber.


Haha no, not so gigantic  Here's a pic of it on my pinkie finger, to show its size:







And oh, nice, will have to upload some more videos then, to keep my one and only subscriber happy


----------



## Moltar (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool! So this is the true L. tarantella (spelling?) namesake of our favorite theraphosids? I've wondered what they looked like. Do they get rather large for a wolfie or what?


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 15, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> Cool! So this is the true L. tarantella (spelling?) namesake of our favorite theraphosids? I've wondered what they looked like. Do they get rather large for a wolfie or what?


Yeah this is the one, and yes, they get rather large. About an inch body length. Won't handle them, mine are really defensive and skittish. If I tried they'd either bite me or fall off my hand and hurt themselves...


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 18, 2009)

Just thought I'd post some pics from feeding time.



















And one more feeding video, and one close up to show its table manners.

[YOUTUBE]gkQ_MFiANMI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DccZ91ye5aA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toolrick (Jun 18, 2009)

codykrr said:


> not to be rude at alll...but these are not tarantulas.....there tue spiders


@Codykrr:

Those are really Tarantulas. The other ones which are not true spiders are not Tarantulas, just got that common name.
If someone could explain why the "Tarantulas" got that name, that would be awesome since I have not done my research on the history subject.

Ricardo

Edit: I did my research and this is what I got from Wikipedia:

"The name tarantula comes from the town of Taranto in Southern Italy and was originally used for an unrelated species of European wolf spider. The name was borrowed to apply to the Theraphosids when Europeans explored areas where these large spiders were common. In Africa, Theraphosids are frequently referred to as "baboon spiders". Asian forms are known as "earth tigers" or "bird-eating spiders". Australians refer to their species as "barking spiders", "whistling spiders", or "bird-eating spiders". People in other parts of the world also apply the general name "mygales" to Theraphosid spiders."


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 18, 2009)

haha, wikipedia  

anyway, cool pics and nice vid eric


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jul 17, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> anyway, cool pics and nice vid eric


Thank you Widowman 

Here are some new pics, after yet another molt.


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Jul 17, 2009)

I had to reply the first video about 5 times! It looked like a spider poofed up out of no where and started running around!
Woo! Those things are FAST. They dont run, the teleport.


----------

